# How much would you be willing to pay for a Premiere Q?



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Based off the other thread, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=471160, it is believed we will officially hear about the long rumored 4 tuner model this week at the Cable Show. Now there has been no leaks about a retail option, but if offered what would you be willing to pay for a 4 tuner model.

This is assuming the same price for lifetime and monthly.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Nothing. If all they have to offer is 4 tuners there is no reason for me to buy one. Tivo would really have to do something to blow me away to ever get me to consider buying another one.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I guess if they were offered at the same price as the current Premiere, it would cause me to finally upgrade my S2DT to a Premiere, but not my TivoHD.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

0 I have a s3 and a premiere that gives me 4 tuners. Another reason I am still waiting for Tivo the fix the HDUI in the premiere before I buy another one. 
It could happen that they will sell the 4 tuner but 2 will not saying that will fix it later The s3 was sold saying that the mcard capability will by done later. Come to find that it could not done. The premiere was sold for the menu if in high diff. Lots people can not use it they have use the SDUI.
It be doubtful the I would want one if they gave it to me with life time.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

If it has over the air reception superior to my original S3 TiVo and a finished, fast, reliable HD user interface I would pay $300.

If it doesn't tune free over the air HDTV I have no interest in this device at any price.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

JimboG said:


> If it has over the air reception superior to my original S3 TiVo and a finished, fast, reliable HD user interface I would pay $300.
> 
> If it doesn't tune free over the air HDTV I have no interest in this device at any price.


My guess is it won't have OTA support since it was designed for MSOs. Also unless there are now chips that offer more tuners per chip, TiVo would have to drop the 2 OTA tuners to keep the two chip design.


----------



## kazz244 (Jan 23, 2008)

Maybe a 4 tuner model with dual outputs so you could do picture-in-picture. Not much interest otherwise.


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

None, two tuners is ample for us.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Less than $99 for me!

A nominal amount, up to $60 or so, maybe. Those sub rates are high enough to cover a few cents of basic hardware.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

For me to buy one, it would have to be priced around or under $400, and allow the MSD. Also would have to have 4 cable tuners AND 4 OTA tuners (VERY close to dropping cable Tv).


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> Based off the other thread, it is believed we will officially hear about the long rumored 4 tuner model this week at the Cable Show. Now there has been no leaks about a retail option, but if offered what would you be willing to pay for a 4 tuner model.


ZERO
I wouldn't give TiVo another single DOLLAR if they can't ever get the Premiere NON-Q running correctly (no more bugs, lockups, full and customizable and FAST HDUI). In fact, I would find it extremely insulting that they even offer another model before then.

Besides, I can count on ONE HAND the times I have needed or wanted more than recording two things at once over the last decade. It would take many, many hands to count the other missing features that I could use and want and how often THEY would be used.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

I have two Premiere's and love them both. Between the two, I already have 4 tuners. What I would like is a software update that treats the 2 units as one. So, it grabs whatever tuners it needs from either box, and the My Shows list on both boxes is the same, and it just streams on the fly between boxes. All this should be optional, of course. You would need to go into the software and "pair" the two boxes.


----------



## Follow Who? (Jan 3, 2005)

It's all moot anyway. The 4 tuner boxes are only for select cable companies to lease to their subscribers:

http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/12/tivo-premiere-q-preview-boxes-bring-quad-tuner-or-non-dvr-optio/

Whew. Thank goodness TiVo finished the Premiere before they moved on to a new product that the majority of their long time subscribers won't be able to get. Otherwise people might be upset.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

The same price that I pay for my cable co DVR, $16.95/month. IMO it's more likely to be a rental box from the cable co than it is to be a user owned model.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Follow Who? said:


> It's all moot anyway. The 4 tuner boxes are only for select cable companies to lease to their subscribers:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/12/tivo-premiere-q-preview-boxes-bring-quad-tuner-or-non-dvr-optio/
> 
> Whew. Thank goodness TiVo finished the Premiere before they moved on to a new product that the majority of their long time subscribers won't be able to get. Otherwise people might be upset.


Look up the original article or even just my quote from the other thread. When it was originally announced back in 2010 TiVo said a retail version was possible but it would probably not include MoCa.

This isn't even the official announcement. On top of that just like the RCN TiVo and virgin TiVo it would very likely use the same software the Premiere uses. It would just have different tuner chips and possibly a different broadcom chip.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

No interest. I want the Premiere I own to work right first, and then maybe we can talk about future Tivos.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Logistically speaking, I don't need it. 2 tuners in each Premiere I have works perfectly for our viewing habits. I have never not been able to see a show I wanted to because a Tivo couldn't pick it up which is rare anyway. As it is we still have and entire season of stuff to watch from this last season and probably about 30 movies. So I don't want more stuff to watch. 

Now, as far as Tivo the company is concerned, they would have to pull off a miracle to get another cent out of me. After 3 wonderful S2's these 2 Premieres are a daily pain in the rear and I've never seen a company do so little to correct such a huge mistake. So my answer is "no interest" and that applies to any Tivo product.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Zero Point Zero Dollars. My TiVo goodwill has almost completely evaporated and will remain at a low ebb until they FINISH the Premiere.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

I have no interest in having multiple dual tuner boxes that have no way to stream programming back and forth, have a unified now playing list, or can intelligently resolve tuner conflicts between devices. Not to mention paying a different sub for each box. 

I'll GLADLY trade in my two dual tuner premiers for a single Premiere Q for $299 and 2-3 extender boxes IF they are around $99 for each box and NO monthly sub. This would essentially resolve my biggest beefs with juggling multiple TiVos.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Depends. Will it stream to my existing Premier? If so, I might be willing to get one to replace my Premier and move my existing Premier into the back room to be exclusively a streaming client. If not, I wouldn't even think about it.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Well I currently have 6 tuners and do not believe I have ever used more than 4 at one time. So unless all my units died at once I have no use for another box. 

The better question to ask might be: If someone stole all your current DVRs would you be interested in buying a 4 tuner TiVo and at what price point?

Even then I might still like multiple boxes really depends on how much storage is available and how easy it would be to add more. Along with having 6 tuners I also have 5.25TBs of storage in/connected to my 3 boxes - I could live with 4 tuners but would still want 4+ TBs of storage.

So I said no Interest. 

Thanks,


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

I had planned on upgrading an HD next year. I will probably be replacing 2 HDs with one Q next year, if they come out in retail.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I voted " no Interest". But I already have five Premieres. If I could go back to early last year then I would have been interested, assuming I could have saved money by getting a couple of TiVo Q boxes and a couple of TiVo Preview boxes over the Premieres I currently have.

Although I if I could sell my two Premieres that have a 1TB drive and a 2TB drive for a Premiere Q that had a 3TB drive and have no out of pocket cost, I would do it. But I don't think that is even a possiblity.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Looks like it may not matter.

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2011-06/more-tivo-premiere-q-details/

As of now they don't have plans to offer the Preview or Q at primary retail. Of course with the word primary, it could possibly still be available direct from TiVo.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

The way my cable company charges, TiVos cost $6/mo as they charge an "outlet fee." So a 4 tuner TiVo saves me $72/yr. 
PIP feature would be great.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Actually, may not be THAT big of a deal for me. I'd LOVE a Tivo with 4 OTA tuners, ESPECIALLY if Hulu+ can get The Simpsons in HD, I'm HIGHLY considering dropping cable anyway.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

atmuscarella said:


> The better question to ask might be: If someone stole all your current DVRs would you be interested in buying a 4 tuner TiVo and at what price point?


Yes. I would not rush to buy one until I need (?) another TiVo, but when I am next in the market, I would probably pay an extra $50 or maybe $100 to have four tuners instead of two. I'm OTA only, so they would have to be good OTA tuners, of course. And I won't believe they've fixed (finished) the software until I see it running on my Premiere.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I think I voted $499 (I was assuming $300 lifetime). More tuners in one box is always preferable. I have essentially no interest in the current Premiere (if it were a free swap, sure, I'd trade my Tivo HD for it.. but not spend more money).


----------



## Renesis (Feb 27, 2007)

I would love to have 4 tuners and I would pay whatever it costs but it scares me to death to have to do another cablecard install since Comcast in my area seems to be completely clueless on how to get them working stable. It's taken me well over a year and about a dozen visits to get my Tivo working reliably.

If my Premier were to fail I would get a 4 tuner without hesitation.


----------



## PedjaR (Jan 4, 2010)

There's also an issue with Cisco Tuning Adapters limiting to 2 tuners (I know that in my area, Moxi users with 3 tuners still actually have 2 usable ones). 
FCC ordered that to be fixed soon, but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I chose $99 and that was only because I didnt want to select No Interest. It would take something special to get me to give Tivo any more of my money and even then, $99 is all I would give them.


----------



## rgbrooks (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm OTA only. Until they get the tuners to work well OTA and the analog cable fix done I have no interest.


----------



## lamotte (Oct 11, 2004)

zero at this time as we are still having issues with the premier and till these are fixed thinking i cant trust them for another piece of equipment. thinking the same issues will be present in the new piece that are still here in the premier and not interest at all


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Looks like the FCC may be the reason we may or may not see a TiVo Premiere Elite (Q). Currently TiVo would have to get a waiver to sell without analog tuners and to add analog tuners it would raise the cost $80-$100.

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2011-06/tivo-premiere-q-headed-to-retail-as-premier-elite/


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dind't the Moxi box come with just digital tuners? If they can offer an all digital box than wouldn't TiVo be able to?

Analog channels are shrinking. Comcast, the largest cable operator, is dopping analog channels like crazy. In my area, they will have few if any analog channels later this year.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> Dind't the Moxi box come with just digital tuners? If they can offer an all digital box than wouldn't TiVo be able to?


I can't remember now. I believe they offered a OTA adapter/dongle, but maybe it was analog.

If that is the case you might be correct, but maybe Moxi got a waiver?


----------



## wp746911 (Feb 19, 2005)

as the owner of 2 tivo premieres (and 1 hd)- fool me once tivo- shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me. I would consider this new device if it really delivered something new beyond the current tivo premiere- it would have to be what the premiere wasnt. If they have the nerve to release it with an unfished/slow menu and without real streaming etc, then forget about it.


----------



## andydumi (Jun 26, 2006)

aadam101 said:


> Nothing. If all they have to offer is 4 tuners there is no reason for me to buy one. Tivo would really have to do something to blow me away to ever get me to consider buying another one.


This. They have been so slow to update the Premiere, and we still have an antique guide and SD screens, that I have near 0 faith in a new machine. $99 at most is what I would be willing to pay and it would have to be full HD menus and guide day 1, no promises for the future.


----------



## LoneWolf15 (Mar 20, 2010)

1 - I'd have to buy a brand-new subscription.
2 - While I've had good luck with my Premiere XL than most, we all know TiVo has a less than stellar reputation with the software as far as stability, HDUI speed, or even implementing a simple feature like a screensaver, which every other one of my attached devices already has.

I'd have to see a lot more improvement from TiVo regarding their current software development cycle before I even consider it. They haven't shown me they're all that interested in it.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

LoneWolf15 said:


> , or even implementing a simple feature like a screensaver, which every other one of my attached devices already has.


That is a dead concept. Modern TV's (LCD/DLP) don't need a screensaver, since they don't have burnin issues like CRT and Plasma. Besides, the general assumption is that if the TV is on, you are watching it... so it can't be "saved".


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes. i don't know why they still put screen savers on devices. Even plasma sets don't have the issues like they did years ago. I'll leave my LCD and DLP sets on a static image for hours. It really doesn't matter since it will make no difference whether the image is static or moving.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

crxssi said:


> That is a dead concept. Modern TV's (LCD/DLP) don't need a screensaver, since they don't have burnin issues like CRT and Plasma. Besides, the general assumption is that if the TV is on, you are watching it... so it can't be "saved".


Funny.. my LCD monitor sure seems to have some burn in down where the taskbar normally is.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

KungFuCow said:


> Funny.. my LCD monitor sure seems to have some burn in down where the taskbar normally is.


Just play an all white signal for a while you will "reset" the liquid crystals.

Nothing like the phosphor issues with CRTs or Plasmas - especially the early plasmas. Those affects were permanent.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image_persistence

While that article states it can be permanent, I haven't seen it - even on earlier LCD monitors that were in use in a Network Operations Center and showed the same overlay 7x24 - a solid white display for about 8 hours would pretty much erase it.

Anyway instead of a screensaver, how about just turning it off? Saves power! Indeed, that would be the ultimate Tivo screensaver - I dunno if the S3 or Premiers have them still, but the old Tivo's had IR blasters integrated into the box - have the tivo just turn off the TV... Heck, Tivo could tout it as a "Green" feature and get some good PR out of it


----------



## chenb0t (Jun 26, 2011)

how can tivo release a new unit, when their current unit FAILS (have to replace my less than a 1yr old XL), havent bothered to fully update their HD ui, havent kicked in their 2nd processor in the current model... PASS! ULTIMATE FAIL AT TIVO. what the hell is going on over there.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

rgbrooks said:


> I'm OTA only. Until they get the tuners to work well OTA


What's wrong with them? I'm OTA only - on rabbit ears no less, and don't have problems. Not any worse than my TV itself with rabbit ears has, but that's not really the TiVo's fault.



> and the analog cable fix done I have no interest.


What's that about? Is this the won't read QAM issue?


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

A screens saver saves electricity for plasma owners by displaying a mostly black screen so for me a plasma owner a screensaver would be nice to have.


----------



## nance459 (Jul 8, 2011)

crxssi said:


> ZERO
> I wouldn't give TiVo another single DOLLAR if they can't ever get the Premiere NON-Q running correctly (no more bugs, lockups, full and customizable and FAST HDUI). In fact, I would find it extremely insulting that they even offer another model before then.
> 
> .


I second that


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

leiff said:


> A screens saver saves electricity for plasma owners by displaying a mostly black screen so for me a plasma owner a screensaver would be nice to have.


Like was mentioned earlier, screensavers are a dead concept for dvrs. Modern tvs don't have burn in issues and modern tvs are much more energy efficient than in years past. You do see them on some devices like dvd players, etc, but TiVos can fall back to live tv so it isn't really the same concept that those devices use them for.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

When will new tivo b e released to public? Im wondering if i should wait for it and get a comcast dvr to use in the interm or get a premier. I plan to get lifetime service for my tivo. I like the idea of being able to add an extender to another room. A feature only the new tivo will support?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

leiff said:


> When will new tivo b e released to public? Im wondering if i should wait for it and get a comcast dvr to use in the interm or get a premier. I plan to get lifetime service for my tivo. I like the idea of being able to add an extender to another room. A feature only the new tivo will support?


It is currently waiting for FCC to approve the waiver. This will take approximately 90 days for the decision. If approved then it is just a matter of when TiVo wants to offer it.

No one knows whether the extender, the Preview, will be sold at retail. If they do there is always the possibility it will support the Premiere.


----------



## vikingsquid (Jul 10, 2011)

I would not buy it. I was very disappointed with my new Tivo premier when i got it because they changed the way recording is done and also added that pesky weather alert interruptions as an always on and not able to turn off feature. It ruins my recordings. To record from premier to a DVD requires a computer transfer and ROXIO software.

If I buy another TIVO, I am going back to TIVO series 3 so I can make DVDs again with a set top burner.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I was asking if l should get premier or wait for elite but your suguesting l get a s3? Are there many here that would advise the same? I won't be burning DVD's. I will be streaming netflix. Im to understand the best way to find netflix movies is to use the tivo search option and filter the results to exclude amazon and blockbuster so bought a tivo slide remote with keyboard. I presumed premier would be better for netlifix then a s3. So at least 3 onths for elite to go sale? If i held off another month or so do you think there could be some kind of announcment?


----------



## turbobozz (Sep 21, 2006)

leiff said:


> I was asking if l should get premier or wait for elite but your suguesting l get a s3? Are there many here that would advise the same? I won't be burning DVD's. I will be streaming netflix. Im to understand the best way to find netflix movies is to use the tivo search option and filter the results to exclude amazon and blockbuster so bought a tivo slide remote with keyboard. I presumed premier would be better for netlifix then a s3. So at least 3 onths for elite to go sale? If i held off another month or so do you think there could be some kind of announcment?


I wouldn't wait for the 4tuner Premiere or extender to be available at retail...
It's not even definite that TiVo will offer either...
Even if it does go on sale, it probably won't be in 2011.
There's no harm in using the Comcast DVR if you feel like waiting for more 4tuner/extender retail announcements.

Get a Premiere if you want a TiVo, do NOT buy an S3 or HD for your purposes.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

vikingsquid said:


> I would not buy it. I was very disappointed with my new Tivo premier when i got it because they changed the way recording is done and also added that pesky weather alert interruptions as an always on and not able to turn off feature. It ruins my recordings. To record from premier to a DVD requires a computer transfer and ROXIO software.
> 
> If I buy another TIVO, I am going back to TIVO series 3 so I can make DVDs again with a set top burner.


Umm, what? It sounds like you mean you're using a Mac. You can use things like iTivo or kmttg to transfer to a Mac, and I believe there are other free programs or shareware where you can make DVDs..

Also, why can't you record directly to an external DVD recorder on your premiere? (I also have an external hard drive/DVD recorder, but have more often been transferring to computer lately).

Also, the 'weather alerts' sound like those would happen on a Series 3 too. Those are required by the cable card spec. To at least prevent them from wrecking recordings when you aren't actively using the Tivo, put it in standby.


----------



## HarryD (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm ok with two tuners... really!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

turbobozz said:


> Get a Premiere if you want a TiVo, do NOT buy an S3 or HD for your purposes.


Why? I have both and there's no material reason (right now) to get a Premiere over an S3/HD unless you just have to have faster transfer speeds.

But once orangeboy and friends get the full remote control RPC stuff working, now we're talking Premiere, bigtime. Remote control of scheduling, conflicts, SP management with backup/restore, etc... mmm, goodness.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

slowbiscuit said:


> Why? I have both and there's no material reason (right now) to get a Premiere over an S3/HD unless you just have to have faster transfer speeds.
> 
> But once orangeboy and friends get the full remote control RPC stuff working, now we're talking Premiere, bigtime. Remote control of scheduling, conflicts, SP management with backup/restore, etc... mmm, goodness.


You may have answered your own question, unless you're suggesting that he get an S3/HD "right now" and then upgrade to a Premiere in a few months (or whenever the RPC stuff is finished). It's better to plan ahead a bit.

I have an HD and a Premiere, and IME the Premiere is incrementally better in almost every way. I do hope TiVo is still working on finishing the HDUI.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Better? Sure, if you don't count the HDUI. But it's also $200 more to buy (new user price) right now. And I don't think it's worth it for the average person that doesn't care about the stuff I mentioned.


----------



## turbobozz (Sep 21, 2006)

slowbiscuit said:


> Why? I have both and there's no material reason (right now) to get a Premiere over an S3/HD unless you just have to have faster transfer speeds.
> 
> But once orangeboy and friends get the full remote control RPC stuff working, now we're talking Premiere, bigtime. Remote control of scheduling, conflicts, SP management with backup/restore, etc... mmm, goodness.


Leiff was interested in the potential for streaming to an extender.
It is extremely unlikely that S3/HD will ever have that capability.

Leiff doesn't appear to own a TiVo right now and he is looking to use it with cable.
It would be far better for him to buy a Premiere with lifetime rather than buying an old S3/HD with lifetime (merely for lifetime).
I hope he really wouldn't buy an S3... They still require two cards right?
The Premiere is being developed more actively than the S3/HD and has far better potential.
The Premiere is also faster and more pleasant to use in SDUI than the S3/HD. (Or at least it was... My S3 has been inactive for about a year.)

Just doesn't seem like a good idea to sink lifetime money into old hardware unless you really want the better OTA performance.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> Why? I have both and there's no material reason (right now) to get a Premiere over an S3/HD unless you just have to have faster transfer speeds.


Slimmer profile, faster network transfer rate, faster CPU, Hulu+, Multiroom streaming support, half done HDUI with search support, iPad/iPhone/Android remote support.

I think it's worth it...


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

$200 or more worth it? Hmmm... not now IMO, but maybe soon with full PC remote management. Once again, the hacker community is going to do what Tivo seems to be incapable of - take advantage of the capabilities of the box they shipped.


----------



## turbobozz (Sep 21, 2006)

slowbiscuit said:


> $200 or more worth it? Hmmm... not now IMO, but maybe soon with full PC remote management. Once again, the hacker community is going to do what Tivo seems to be incapable of - take advantage of the capabilities of the box they shipped.


Yes, the potential is worth paying $600 for a brand new Premiere vs. maybe $400 for an old used S3/HD. 
You're practically saying it yourself.

Oddly enough... I feel like I can be pretty down on TiVo, but you're being overly harsh on the Premiere while seemingly chomping at the bit to get a Premiere once the DIY crew puts together enough mods of interest.


----------

